
Flixfindr iOS – search all movies on Netflix, HBO, Hulu, iTunes, etc. - tommykuntze
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flixfindr-search-streaming/id975446447?ref=producthunt
======
phodo
Nice. How did you get around the recent lack of a Netflix API [1]?

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/16/netflix-
api/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/16/netflix-api/)

------
dryicebomb19
Looks great! You should incorporate a "Shuffle" button for random movie
suggestions! Also add TV shows!

~~~
tommykuntze
cool idea!

------
click170
Very nice.

Did you consider writing it as a webapp instead of an iOS app so that it has
greater reach?

~~~
jasonlotito
My first thought when I saw it was an iOS app was the same thing. Not even
going to download it to give it a spin. Too much overhead.

